# ATI Radeon i otwarte, zamknięte stery

## Garrappachc

Witajcie,

bo ja już się w tym pogubiłem. Jeszcze niedawno sądziłem, że na otwartych sterach nie odpalimy akceleracji 3d, zrobimy to dopiero na zamkniętych. I sądziłbym tak dalej, gdyby nie to, że dzisiaj postawiłem koledze Archa z compizem na otwartych sterach (karta ATI Radeon HD 4xxx) i akceleracja działała. Aktualnie jadę na zintegrowanym Intelu, więc nie mam z tym problemu, ale nie chciałbym kupować karty graficznej (taki mam zamiar) obawiając się konieczności downgrade'u Xorga i całej masy problemów (jak to było za czasów, kiedy miałem jeszcze kartę graficzną). Więc powiedzcie mi: czy, kupiwszy sobie załóżmy takiego Radeonka HD4350 odpalę compiza/KWin/inne na otwartych sterach? Wydajność mam gdzieś, bo nie gram w gry, ale chciałbym mieć poczucie, że moje podzespoły się nie marnują na rzecz zintegrowanej karty graficznej. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## soban_

Ja osobscie unikam ATI jak ognia https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-794102-highlight-.html szczerze to polecam nvidie. Mam po prostu zle doswiadczenie z ta karta pod linuxem. Byc moze sprawa juz sie zmienila, ale ATI naprawde mnie mocno wymeczyl, a kombinowalem na wszystkie mozliwe sposoby i szczerze za pierwszym razem uswiadczalem zawsze najszybsza grafike. Potem gdy staralem sie ja podniesc do 2 000fps to sie zaczynala zabawa... 3d owszem dziala, ale nie tak bardzo wydajnie jak nvidia. Przyklad: odpalam compiza na ATI i wystarczy odpalic jakis film na mplayerze czy vlc, wtedy zaczyna sie klatkowanie (filmu) itp. Tak wiec, jak opisales - wszystko bedzie ladnie dzialac, jednak sa momenty w ktorych to chodzi "tak-sobie". To jest moja subiektywa opinia, byc moze juz cos sie zmienilo w tej kwesti na nowszych kartach. :-)

----------

## Garrappachc

Być może się zmieniło, ale fakt faktem, że karta działała bezbłędnie, w okolicach 1700 fpsów. U mnie na Intelu mam 1000 fpsów i nic nie wiesza, nawet przy odtwarzaniu filmów, compizie, uruchomionej kostce, etc, etc. Kupiłem sobie Radeonka HD5450, więc trzeba będzie na radeonhd ją puścić (jądro nie wspiera, prawda?), zobaczymy, jak działa.

----------

## soban_

Wiesz byc moze i dziala, jednak ja wole nvidie. Rozdzielczosc mam ustawiona 1920x1080, detale w karcie na maxa (stawiam zawsze na jakosc, kosztem wydajnosci) - karta to geforce 9600 gt:

Tutaj z compizem:

```

soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ glxgears

Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.

46045 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9208.943 FPS

49336 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9867.078 FPS

45453 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9090.487 FPS

```

Tutaj bez:

```

soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ glxgears

Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.

90891 frames in 5.0 seconds = 18178.088 FPS

91552 frames in 5.0 seconds = 18310.373 FPS

91698 frames in 5.0 seconds = 18339.562 FPS

91203 frames in 5.0 seconds = 18240.500 FPS

```

 Pewnie na gnomie bym mial 20 000 FPS, jednak na KDE4 moge odpalic na jednej ze scian kostki Virtualboxa z windowsem7, jakis film, gre, eclipsa i dalej ladnie to chodzi. Gdzie max, bez compiza na tamtym ATI mialem jakies 2 000 FPS. Fakt ze karta duzo starsza, ale z nvidia - jesli chodzi o instalacje sterownikow na linuxe to nigdy problemow nie mialem (nawet stary GeForce 4 sie lepiej sprawowal i to o wiele lepiej). Czego nie moge powiedziec o ATI. Jednak to nie zmienia faktu, ze przetestowac zawsze mozesz. Napisz z jakim rezultatem Ci sie udalo.

----------

## unK

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Tutaj z compizem:
> 
> ```
> 
> soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ glxgears
> ...

 

-> http://isglxgearsabenchmark.com/

Btw, HD4350 jest obsługiwany przez ati-drivers? Bo nie wiem czy pisać o doświadczeniach z moim HD4850 i tymi sterami ;p

----------

## soban_

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -> http://isglxgearsabenchmark.com/
> 
> 

 Moze i nie, ale jest to jakies realne porownanie. Moge wstawic inna karte, zainstalowac i sprawdzic ile FPS robi. Chyba ze sa lepsze sposoby sprawdzania tego, o ktorych ja nie slyszalem ;-) no wiadomo benchmarki, jednak one nie pokazuja jak w praktyce dana karte sie instaluje i jest efekt koncowy - na linuxe (zakladaja ze proces montowania/instalowania karty jest bezbolesny tak jak na windowsie). Ja zawsze mialem problem z fglrx przy swoim radeonie, przez co nie moglem tyle klatek wyciagnac co na nvidi (w stosunku do zachowania sie grafiki na windowsie/linuxe to np http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5f-jUpUp8o odpalenie na linuxe youtuba z HD na fullscreenie powodowalo klatkowanie jego, gdzie na windowsie wszystko ladnie chodzilo - mowie oczywiscie o radeonie).

----------

## lsdudi

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *unK wrote:*   
> 
> -> http://isglxgearsabenchmark.com/
> 
>  Moze i nie, ale jest to jakies realne porownanie. Moge wstawic inna karte, zainstalowac i sprawdzic ile FPS robi. Chyba ze sa lepsze sposoby sprawdzania tego, o ktorych ja nie slyszalem  no wiadomo benchmarki, jednak one nie pokazuja jak w praktyce dana karte sie instaluje i jest efekt koncowy - na linuxe (zakladaja ze proces montowania/instalowania karty jest bezbolesny tak jak na windowsie). Ja zawsze mialem problem z fglrx przy swoim radeonie, przez co nie moglem tyle klatek wyciagnac co na nvidi (w stosunku do zachowania sie grafiki na windowsie/linuxe to np http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5f-jUpUp8o odpalenie na linuxe youtuba z HD na fullscreenie powodowalo klatkowanie jego, gdzie na windowsie wszystko ladnie chodzilo - mowie oczywiscie o radeonie).

 

kiepskie porównanie flash ssie na linuksie 

co otwartych sterów

jesli nie grasz nie zauważysz różnicy między otwartymi a zamknietymi (działa kde4 z efektami/filmy się nie tną, ogólnie wporzo)  co do wydajności mierzonej glxgears (karta X1400) to na otwartych mam ~930 na zamknietych miałem ~2k.

stery weszły do jajka, w 2.6.32 masz KMS ( w staging, ale czytałem że  2.6.33 ma być by default )

----------

## Garrappachc

Cudnie  :Wink:  Dziękuję Wam, jak tylko karta dojdzie, opowiem Wam moje przygody z nią. Czyli mówicie, że stery z jądra? Będziemy sprawdzać. Jeszcze raz dzięki  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> kiepskie porównanie flash ssie na linuksie 

 

Z tym sie oczywiscie zgodze, ale np w filmach (.avi) tych samych bylo bardzo podobnie, przy duzej rozdzielczosci slabo to chodzilo :(

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> co otwartych sterów
> 
> jesli nie grasz nie zauważysz różnicy między otwartymi a zamknietymi (działa kde4 z efektami/filmy się nie tną, ogólnie wporzo)  co do wydajności mierzonej glxgears (karta X1400) to na otwartych mam ~930 na zamknietych miałem ~2k.
> ...

  To moze i ja swoje ATI sprobuje ozywic, chociaz po tych wszystkich walkach naprawde mialem go serdecznie dosc, swoja droga fajnie ze taki temat powstal. Zawsze mnie to zastanawialo czemu na fglrx mialem wiecej klatek, niz jak wpisywalem radeon w xorgu (wlasciwie wtedy to w ogole wspomagania 3d nie mialem).

----------

## Garrappachc

Hehe, kolega ma właśnie na radeonie i ma wsparcie 3d. Ja też zawsze sądziłem, że na otwartych nie ma akceleracji, ale jak zobaczyłem na własne oczy, jak bardzo się mylę, to mi szczęka opadła.

----------

## Garrappachc

I, drodzy państwo, pierwsze problemy. X'y nie wstają. Jakby karty nie wykrywało, prawdopodobnie nie ma sterów  :Sad: 

Xorg.0.log po X -configure:

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.5

Release Date: 2010-02-16

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r7 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.31-gentoo-r7 #5 SMP Fri Feb 19 22:02:47 CET 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 resume=/dev/sda1 ro

Build Date: 19 February 2010  08:15:00PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb 19 22:39:17 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c1220

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:68f9:1787:2291 ATI Technologies Inc rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xe1000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

List of video drivers:

   ati

   v4l

   intel

   radeon

   radeonhd

   fbdev

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 6.12.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/v4l_drv.so

(II) Module v4l: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.3.902, module version = 0.1.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.9.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 6.12.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeonhd_drv.so

(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.3.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 0.4.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for v4l

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.so

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 0.0.2

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

Backtrace:

0: X (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x4a17c8]

1: X (0x400000+0x64d99) [0x464d99]

2: /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x7feca4fd5000+0xf010) [0x7feca4fe4010]

Segmentation fault at address (nil)

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Wygenerowany /root/xorg.conf.new:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # <str>

        #Option     "fbdev"                 # <str>

        #Option     "debug"                 # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "fbdev"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Lekko zmodyfikowany:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # <str>

        #Option     "fbdev"                 # <str>

        #Option     "debug"                 # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeonhd"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   #BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

I to, co po nim zostaje:

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.5

Release Date: 2010-02-16

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r7 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.31-gentoo-r7 #5 SMP Fri Feb 19 22:02:47 CET 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 resume=/dev/sda1 ro

Build Date: 19 February 2010  08:15:00PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb 19 22:36:23 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c1220

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:68f9:1787:2291 ATI Technologies Inc rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xe1000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeonhd_drv.so

(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"

   compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.3.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) RADEONHD: X driver for the following AMD GPG (ATI) graphics devices:

   RV505 : Radeon X1550, X1550 64bit.

   RV515 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1600; FireGL V3300, V3350.

   RV516 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1550 64-bit, X1600; FireMV 2250.

   R520  : Radeon X1800; FireGL V5300, V7200, V7300, V7350.

   RV530 : Radeon X1300 XT, X1600, X1600 Pro, X1650; FireGL V3400, V5200.

   RV535 : Radeon X1300, X1650.

   RV550 : Radeon X2300 HD.

   RV560 : Radeon X1650.

   RV570 : Radeon X1950, X1950 GT; FireGL V7400.

   R580  : Radeon X1900, X1950; AMD Stream Processor.

   R600  : Radeon HD 2900 GT/Pro/XT; FireGL V7600/V8600/V8650.

   RV610 : Radeon HD 2350, HD 2400 Pro/XT, HD 2400 Pro AGP; FireGL V4000.

   RV620 : Radeon HD 3450, HD 3470.

   RV630 : Radeon HD 2600 LE/Pro/XT, HD 2600 Pro/XT AGP; Gemini RV630;

      FireGL V3600/V5600.

   RV635 : Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670.

   RV670 : Radeon HD 3690, 3850, HD 3870, FireGL V7700, FireStream 9170.

   R680  : Radeon HD 3870 X2.

   M52   : Mobility Radeon X1300.

   M54   : Mobility Radeon X1400; M54-GL.

   M56   : Mobility Radeon X1600; Mobility FireGL V5200.

   M58   : Mobility Radeon X1800, X1800 XT; Mobility FireGL V7100, V7200.

   M62   : Mobility Radeon X1350.

   M64   : Mobility Radeon X1450, X2300.

   M66   : Mobility Radeon X1700, X1700 XT; FireGL V5250.

   M68   : Mobility Radeon X1900.

   M71   : Mobility Radeon HD 2300.

   M72   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400; Radeon E2400.

   M74   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT.

   M76   : Mobility Radeon HD 2600;

      (Gemini ATI) Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT.

   M82   : Mobility Radeon HD 3400.

   M86   : Mobility Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670, Mobility FireGL V5700.

   M88   : Mobility Radeon HD 3850, HD 3850 X2, HD 3870, HD3870 X2.

   RS600 : Radeon Xpress 1200, Xpress 1250.

   RS690 : Radeon X1200, X1250, X1270.

   RS740 : RS740, RS740M.

   RS780 : Radeon HD 3100/3200/3300 Series.

   R700  : Radeon R700.

   RV710 : Radeon HD4570, HD4350.

   RV730 : Radeon HD4670, HD4650.

   RV740 : Radeon HD4770. EXPERIMENTAL AND UNTESTED.

   RV770 : Radeon HD 4800 Series; Everest, K2, Denali ATI FirePro.

   RV790 : Radeon HD 4890.

   M92   : Mobility Radeon HD4330, HD4530, HD4570. EXPERIMENTAL.

   M93   : Mobility Radeon M93. EXPERIMENTAL AND UNTESTED.

   M96   : Mobility Radeon HD4600.

   M97   : Mobility Radeon HD4860. EXPERIMENTAL AND UNTESTED.

   M98   : Mobility Radeon HD4850, HD4870.

(II) RADEONHD: version 1.3.0, built from dist of git branch master, commit 8cbff7bf

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Blagam, pomóżcie :/ 

Oczywiście, na sterze "radeon" też nie działa. Wywala masę kart i tyla.

Jądro to 2.6.31-r7, ściągam jeszcze z gita .33, zobaczymy, może tam będzie lepiej. Ale coś dziwnego jest z framebufferem (jądro mam chyba dobrze skonfigurowane, zarzucić configa?), albo po prostu nie ma sterów. Przypomnę, że chodzi o Radeona HD 5450.

----------

## unK

```
emerge =ati-drivers-10.1 -av

aticonfig --initial
```

;p

tyle, że musiałbyś zrobić downgrade xorg-server do 1.6.5-r1, bo zamknięte nie działają z 1.7*.

----------

## Garrappachc

Xorg-server-1.6.5-r1 się nie kompiluje. Sprawa jest znana.

----------

## sebas86

Akceleracja 3D porządnie z otwartymi sterownikami działa tylko z niestabilnym niestety jeszcze jądrem w wersji 2.6.33 (sam szykuję się na przetestowanie tego, opis instalacji oraz testy można znaleźć na blogu Korneliusza Jarzębskiego). Co do starszych wersji jądra, to działa świetnie 2D, ale 3D... no i oczywiście nie działa zarządzanie energią (jak ktoś ma mobilny układ to może używać kompa zamiast farelki, nie mówiąc o czasie pracy na baterii).

Jakiś czas temu zamknięte działały całkiem sprawne, ale z którąś aktualizacją X.orga albo jądra zaczęły się problemy z wydajnością 2D, nie wiem jak jest z najnowszym wydaniem sterowników. Jeśli zaś chodzi o wydajność 3D to podobne odczucia (nie porównywałem FPS-ów) mam jak na bardziej zadbanej platformie windzianej.

Co do tego, że X-y nie wstają masz dziwny wpis w sekcji urządzeń (fbdev?). Do niedawna korzystałem z RadeonHD jeśli chciałem popracować w miarę normalnych warunkach (obejrzeć film, normalnie przełączać się między pulpitami, włączyć kompozycję z przyzwoitą wydajnością), spróbuj może zadziała u Ciebie (wymaga dodatkowo dokompilowania libdrm i przebudowania mesy, oczywiście także lekki tuning konfiguracji X.orga).

----------

## Garrappachc

Zbudowałem sobie 2.6.33-r8 z gita z kmsem dla radeona i nie działa. Radeonhd też nie działa (wpis w VIDEO_CARDS jest, wsio przebudowane), co możesz zobaczyć w logu powyżej. No niestety. Biorę się za donwgrade xorga, trudno, trza się będzie męczyć z zamkniętymi sterami. Dzięki za pomoc, jak macie jeszcze jakieś sugestie, to piszcie, będę wdzęczny. Z tego, co widzę, HD >= 5xxx nie jest w ogóle wspierany przez otwarte stery.

----------

## acei

Chyba od wersji 2.6.31 działają u mnie otwarte stery i nie mam z nimi większych problemów.

Aktualnie u mnie xorg-1.7.5 z halem, driver radeon live z overlay'a x11 do tego również mesa-9999 i libdrm-9999 też z x11, jajo 2.6.32-zen3.

Ogólnie cała paczka (oczywiście regularnie aktualizowana) działa u mnie od paru miesięcy całkiem stabilnie również z kwin i compizem, choć ten ostatni trochę tnie, no i w quaka4 nie mogę pograć.

----------

## Garrappachc

Ale Twoja karta jest wspierana (X1900, tak?). Moja nie.

----------

## acei

Jak to nie?

 *Quote:*   

>   RV710 : Radeon HD4570, HD4350. 

 

chyba, że kupiłeś coś całkiem innego niż pisałeś wcześniej.

No i spróbuj bez xorg.conf-a.

----------

## Garrappachc

Kupiłem HD 5450 :/ Już downgradeuję xorga, instaluję zamknięte stery...

----------

## acei

Ups, nie doczytałem.

Z moich logów:

 *Quote:*   

> ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, CEDAR, ATI Radeon HD 5450

 

ale oczywiście cię nie zmuszam. :Smile: 

BTW na forum w dziale unsupported jest temat o akceleracji 3d na otwartych sterach.

----------

## Garrappachc

Które Ty masz stery? U mnie ni na radeon ni na radeonhd nie było tego...

----------

## acei

```
[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

     Available versions:  6.12.1-r1 6.12.4 (~)6.12.4-r1 {M}(~)9999[1] {debug static-libs}

     Installed versions:  9999[1](22:55:43 14.02.2010)(-static-libs)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         ATI video driver
```

oczywiście z x11.

----------

## Garrappachc

Dziwne. aticonfig wywala mi, ze nie ma valid adaptera. Ja tez mam xf86-video-ati najnowsze (6.12.4-r1), a jednak nie dziala nic. Moze to karta? Ale konsole mi wyswietla. Chyba, ze mam za slaby zasilacz... Dziwna rzecz. Ale karta to tez nie jest - liveCD ubuntu ja na vesie odpalilo.

----------

## acei

Ja mam wersję live xf86-video-ati-9999, mesa-9999, libdrm-9999 z overlay'a x11.

----------

## lsdudi

sprawdź czy masz rv710 w

```
/usr/src/linux/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon
```

być może musisz użyć 

```

* x11-drivers/radeon-ucode

     Available versions:  (~)20091209

     Homepage:            http://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/

     Description:         IRQ microcode for r6xx/r7xx Radeon GPUs

```

----------

## Garrappachc

Yeah ! Siadło. Jeszcze nie działa mi mysz (nie wiem czemu), klawiatura na szczęście działa. Nie bawiłem się akceleracją jeszcze, ale overlay x11 rozwiązał główny problem.

----------

## Garrappachc

No więc, działa wszystko, ale akceleracja 3d leży totalnie. Fpsów jest ok 300 bez compiza czy KWina. Co więcej, nie działa np. Ctrl+Alt+F1 - monitor się suspenduje, pomaga dopiero naciśnięcie Crtl+Alt+F7. Tak samo reboot - monitor się wyłącza i tyla. Hard reboot. Prosiłbym o porady, co z tymi fantami zrobić. Z góry dziękuję za poświęcony czas.

----------

## lsdudi

```
lsmod |grep radeon
```

i logi xorga 

/var/log/messages przydałoby się przejrzeć ;p

----------

## Garrappachc

```
 lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rtl8180                28058  0 

eeprom_93cx6            1567  1 rtl8180

```

Z tym, że

```
localhost Pulpit # modprobe -l | grep radeon

localhost Pulpit #
```

Log xorg.0.log: http://www.wklej.org/id/282838/

Interesują mnie linie 367 i 579.

Kernel config: http://www.wklej.org/id/282841/

P.S.

```
localhost etc # ls /usr/src/linux/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/ | grep rv

radeon_drv.c

radeon_drv.h

radeon_drv.o

rv200d.h

rv250d.h

rv350d.h

rv515.c

rv515.o

rv515_reg_safe.h

rv515d.h

rv770.c

rv770.o

rv770d.h

localhost etc # 
```

----------

## Garrappachc

Nikt nie wie co jest przyczyną błędów? Proszę...

----------

## soban_

Mam taki pomysl, bo napisales ze z Archem ladnie sie zachowywalo ATI. Sprobuj moze wypalic livecd z Archem i zobaczyc jak tam karta sie zachowa? Chcialbym Ci jakos pomoc, ale sam mam zle doswiadczenia z ATI - dlatego ten moj protest odrazu byl na poczatku posta.

----------

## acei

1. KMS w jaju jednym pomaga innym przeszkadza

2. wywal xorg.conf może hal poradzi sobie sam (pokaż log)

----------

## Garrappachc

Ale ładnie chodziło z kartą z niższej serii. Jeszcze zrobię tak - zdowngrade'uję xorga, zainstaluję ati-drivers. Jednakowoż, w repo nie ma catalystów 10.2, które dopiero wspierają moją kartę, więc te zainstaluję z oficjalnej strony amd (btw. tam jest napisane, że nowe catalysty wpierają xorga 7.4. Ciekawe, że mi się nie włączają X'y z tymi sterami). Zobaczymy, jak będzie chodzić (jeśli w ogóle będzie). Na razie puściłem emerge -e world, bo mi zaczęło nagle sypać naruszenia ochrony pamięci.

P.S. @acei:

1. I tak źle, i tak niedobrze.

2. Próbowałem. Vesa.

----------

## lsdudi

w jakich wersjach 

masz x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

przejrzyj /var/log/messages

----------

## Garrappachc

```
[garrappachc][~] $ eix xf86-video-ati

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

     Available versions:  6.12.1-r1 6.12.4 (~)6.12.4-r1 {M}(~)9999[1] {debug}

     Installed versions:  9999[1](01:18:08 21.02.2010)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         ATI video driver

[1] "x11" /var/lib/layman/x11

[garrappachc][~] $ 

```

Co do messages - po 10 minutach doszło do grudnia, dalej mi się nie chciało  :Razz:  Czego mam tam szukać?

----------

## lsdudi

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co do messages - po 10 minutach doszło do grudnia, dalej mi się nie chciało  Czego mam tam szukać?

 

???

przeszukuj ostatnie boot'y a nie wszystkie ..

dmesg też będzie pomocny ;]

----------

## Garrappachc

No nie wiem, co tutaj wkleić... Ciężko szukać błędów wśród miliarda linijek...

```
localhost garrappachc # cat /var/log/messages | grep "Feb 21" | grep drm

Feb 21 00:33:56 localhost kernel: [    0.177347] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Feb 21 00:52:18 localhost kernel: [    0.177652] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Feb 21 00:52:42 localhost kernel: [   54.657446] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

Feb 21 00:52:42 localhost kernel: [   54.657449] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

Feb 21 00:56:23 localhost kernel: [    0.178847] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Feb 21 01:19:10 localhost kernel: [    0.179108] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Feb 21 01:19:10 localhost kernel: [    0.179151] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

Feb 21 01:19:10 localhost kernel: [    0.179153] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

Feb 21 09:10:09 localhost kernel: [    0.178181] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Feb 21 09:10:09 localhost kernel: [    0.178218] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

Feb 21 09:10:09 localhost kernel: [    0.178220] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

Feb 21 09:58:01 localhost kernel: [    0.178868] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Feb 21 09:58:01 localhost kernel: [    0.179032] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

Feb 21 09:58:01 localhost kernel: [    0.179034] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

Feb 21 10:27:22 localhost kernel: [    0.179279] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Feb 21 10:27:22 localhost kernel: [    0.179316] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

Feb 21 10:27:22 localhost kernel: [    0.179317] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

Feb 21 13:36:11 localhost kernel: [    0.179053] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Feb 21 13:36:11 localhost kernel: [    0.179088] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

Feb 21 13:36:11 localhost kernel: [    0.179090] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

Feb 21 13:39:32 localhost kernel: [    0.180964] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Feb 21 13:39:32 localhost kernel: [    0.181002] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

Feb 21 13:39:32 localhost kernel: [    0.181004] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

Feb 21 14:03:51 localhost kernel: [    0.178301] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Feb 21 14:03:51 localhost kernel: [    0.178338] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

Feb 21 14:03:51 localhost kernel: [    0.178340] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

localhost garrappachc # 
```

Modsetting nie działa, jakby co. Nie działa też dalej Ctrl+Alt+F1.

----------

## lsdudi

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> No nie wiem, co tutaj wkleić... Ciężko szukać błędów wśród miliarda linijek...
> 
> Modsetting nie działa, jakby co. Nie działa też dalej Ctrl+Alt+F1.

 

ciezko coś powiedzieć nie znając kontekstu ...

otwierasz vim'a

```
vim /var/log/messages/
```

shift+G  - przeniesie cię na koniec pliku 

i lecisz w góre czy to strzaleczki czy pageup/pagedown

ewntualnie 

/szukany_wzorzecz

przeniesie cię do opowiedniej lini

----------

## Garrappachc

No i nic tam szczególnego nie widzę... Z tej jednej sekundy: http://www.wklej.org/id/283322/

----------

## Garrappachc

Dobra, chyba poczekam, aż ustabilizują stery... Widać, akceleracja 3d nie jest jeszcze wspierana na tej karcie... Cóż, mówi się trudno. Wróciłem na razie do intela, mam na oku GF 7600 na allegro, może coś upoluję... Dzięki za poświęcenie czasu  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Ale ładnie chodziło z kartą z niższej serii. Jeszcze zrobię tak - zdowngrade'uję xorga, zainstaluję ati-drivers. Jednakowoż, w repo nie ma catalystów 10.2, które dopiero wspierają moją kartę, więc te zainstaluję z oficjalnej strony amd (btw. tam jest napisane, że nowe catalysty wpierają xorga 7.4. Ciekawe, że mi się nie włączają X'y z tymi sterami). Zobaczymy, jak będzie chodzić (jeśli w ogóle będzie). Na razie puściłem emerge -e world, bo mi zaczęło nagle sypać naruszenia ochrony pamięci.

  Bez efektu? Ja z moimi zabawami z ati to najlepsze jej dzialanie uswiadczylem na ati-drivers, wiec z tym bym kombinowal na Twoim miejscu, no chyba bardzo Ci zalezy na tych otwartych sterownikach.

----------

## Garrappachc

Próbowałem, próbowałem... Kursora nie było (działał, ale go nie było, nie wyświetlał się), a i tak wsparcia 3d nie było (nie wiedzieć czemu, pewnie zbyt nowe jądro. W downgrade jąðra mi się już nie chciało bawić). No, niestety, ale za 2-3 miesiąec, może za pół roku pewnie karta już będzie działać... Poczekam  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

Ja Ci powiem ze mialem czasami podobnie, jeszcze fglrx probowalem (modprobe fglrx & wpisanie do xorga zamiast radeona) wtedy najlepiej mi grafika chodzila. Jednak gdy zaczynalem kombinowac z grafika, to mialem wlasnie podobne efekty jak Ty moze nie o tyle brak myszki, co srodowisko nie podnosilo leba (2-3 migniecia biale [flash-blyski - bo nie wiem jak to nazwac ] i czarmy obraz). O dziwo czasami pomagalo wykopanie calego systemu, postawienie odrazu ati-drivers i raptownie system sam z siebie dzialal poprawnie z niezla grafika (jakies ~1700 klatek, raz nawet 2000 na gnomie, na debianie zaraz po zainstalowaniu jakies 300 po przestawieniu na wydajnosc 700).

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6008378.html#6008378 zgodnie z tym co @BeteNoire napisal.

----------

## Garrappachc

Tak, ale widzisz - te stery z repo nie są dobre (10.1, moją kartę wspierają dopiero 10.2), a instalowanie spoza repo kończy się właśnie takimi dziwnymi efektami. Nie wiem, czy opłaca mi się teraz z powrotem robić downgrade xorga.

EDIT: Shit... http://forums.amd.com/devforum/messageview.cfm?catid=203&threadid=128217&enterthread=y

----------

## soban_

Wiesz, ja jakos sobie odpuscilem kombinowanie z ATI...jak komus sie uda i to opisze to stawiam piwo. Po prostu zalamany jestem ile problemow z tym jest w stosunku do zrobienia emerge -vq nvidia-drivers, nie moglo byc tak prosto i jednoczesnie tak wydajnie? Juz nawet mozna olac te sterowniki otwarte...byleby to wyciagalo max z grafiki, dalo sie kostke odpalic i normalnie uzywac systemu. Raz mi sie to tylko udalo, przy ktoryms upgradowaniu Gentoo sie to posypalo. Wiem ze duzo zalezalo od ati-drivers, jak Ci sie uda cos ruszyc z tym probleme to daj znac :-)

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> EDIT: Shit... http://forums.amd.com/devforum/messageview.cfm?catid=203&threadid=128217&enterthread=y

  No wlasnie...dlatego tak odradzam ATI. Po prostu mam zle doswiadczenia z ta karta, jak z zadnym innym urzadzeniem na Gentoo.

----------

## Garrappachc

Godzina 00:10, a ja zabieram się za downgrade xorga. Jestem nienormalny...

^^

----------

## soban_

Ja bym powiedzial raczej uparty (co sie ceni ;-)), jak wroce do domu postawie nowe Gentoo na lapku - zrobie nastepnie jego backup bez instalowania ATI i bede kombinowac z tymi sterownikami. Na nowo postawionym systemie, gdy cos sie skopie to najwyzej bede przywracac backup.

----------

## Garrappachc

Nieeee, stawianie od nowa systemu (przynajmniej Gentoo), to nie robota na poniedziałkowy wieczór. Dziękuję ^^ W Gentoo jest dość łatwo przywrócić poprzedni stan systemu na szczęście - package.(un)mask, sloty, te sprawy - genialne rozwiązanie ^^

----------

## soban_

Wiesz tak jak @BeteNoire to opisal, *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Postanowiłem wrócić do fglrx, ale już nie odtworzyłem stanu poprzedniego sprzed któregoś tam updejtu.
> 
> 

  po dluzszej walce ze sterownikami dzialo sie cos takiego w systemie, ze nie dalo sie wrocic do pierwotnej formy i normalnego odpalenia ati-drivers (mialem dokladnie to samo). Ja tez w poniedzialek, a w zasadzie wtorek :P nie bede sie z tym bawic. Dopiero w piatek wieczorem z tym powalcze - po co robic cos, co nie sprawia przyjemnosci (dlatego to przyjemne zadanko zostawie na piatek)? ;->

----------

## Garrappachc

Ehh ;P Zawsze pozostaje emerge -eav system world - i wsio wraca do normy  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

Owszem, ale backup bedzie zdecydowanie szybszy.

----------

## Garrappachc

O, w portage pojawiły się 10.2 ^^ No to jedziemy z kolejnym downgrade'm  :Razz: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Hm... Nie jest źle.

```
[garrappachc][~] $ glxgears

24782 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4956.380 FPS

24842 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4968.314 FPS

24760 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4951.994 FPS

24860 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4971.947 FPS

```

```
[garrappachc][~] $ fgl_glxgears 

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

5908 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1181.600 FPS

6979 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1395.800 FPS

6953 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1390.600 FPS

7012 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1402.400 FPS

7014 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1402.800 FPS

```

^^

----------

## soban_

To jednak udalo sie z nowszymi sterownikami? :-) Pokaz jeszcze swoj /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

----------

## Garrappachc

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#   XkbLayout "pl"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection
```

Na nowszych śmiga, jeszcze przebuduję cały system, to będzie i compiz śmigał ^^

Jakby co - małe hałtu. Do /etc/portage/package.mask trzeba dodać te wpisy:

```
>=x11-apps/xinput-1.5.0

>=x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7

>=x11-libs/libX11-1.3.2

>=x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.0

>=x11-libs/libXext-1.1.1

>=x11-libs/libXi-1.3

>=x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1

>=x11-libs/libXtst-1.1.0

>=x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.1.1

>=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.0

>=x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.0

>=x11-proto/fixesproto-4.1.1

>=x11-proto/inputproto-2.0

>=x11-proto/recordproto-1.14

>=x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.0

>=x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.0

>=x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1

>=x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0

>=x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1

>=x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.0

>=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3

>=x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2

>=media-libs/mesa-7.6.1
```

I zrobić emerge -avuDN world. Oczywiście, wcześniej wpis "fglrx" w make.conf.

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

----------

## Garrappachc

No i compiz nie działa. Nawet po zbudowaniu systemu od nowa. Trudno. Ati daje ciała.

----------

## newfuntek

 *newfuntek wrote:*   

> Tak, potwierdzam z overlay x11 po komendach: 
> 
> ```
> layman -L; layman -a x11;
> ```
> ...

 

Jak napisałem compiz działa z KMS , czasami trzeba zrobić downgrade mesa, intel lub ati (ale nie maskować tylu pakietów co w poście powyżej), gdyż wersje 9999 z gitu wprowadzają błędy i niestety kiedy działa compiz, to zwalnia flash, a przyspiesza opengl, co jest przypadłością ati, stąd skrypt przełączający do metacity pomaga. A flashowe gry przy tej konfiguracji czasami powodują zablokowanie xorg. Pomaga tylko reset. Mimo wszystko compiz działa.

----------

## Garrappachc

Już się pytałem na #radeon - moja karta nie ma jeszcze wsparcia dla OpenGL. http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature

----------

## newfuntek

Ja mam Radeon HD4850, może z nowszymi być problem, choć nie wiem kto ci to powiedział na #radeon, może nie ten co właśnie dopisuje kod dla Twojej karty   :Razz: 

----------

## Garrappachc

W 2.6.34 jest już kms. Wydaje mi się, że już pracują nad wsparciem dla HD5450, bo dokumentację ATI już wypuściło  :Wink:  Używam, of course, xf86-video-ati z overlaya x11.

----------

## newfuntek

Tu chwalą sobie developerów z ati opensource:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6221106.html#6221106

----------

## p1c2u

Evergreen nie ma jeszcze akceleracji 2D więc kompozycja w X nie działa, a co za tym idzie compiz również. Na razie jest rendering software'owy, dlatego też sam przerzuciłem się z HD5850 na zamknięte sterowniki.

----------

## sebas86

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Już się pytałem na #radeon - moja karta nie ma jeszcze wsparcia dla OpenGL. http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature

  Jeśli twoja karta jest oparta na R700 i te "mostly" działa tak samo ja w R600 to masz wsparcie. Co prawda jeszcze jest sporo do poprawienia ale sterowniki działają całkiem, całkiem z tym co jest aktualnie w portage. Sam obecnie używam otwartego sterownika i jest o niebo lepiej niż przed 2-3 miesiącami kiedy ostatnio bawiłem się Gentoo. Da się nawet pograć, co prawda na ściętych detalach ale to i tak już coś. Bardziej doskwiera brak wsparcia dla zarządzania energią.

----------

## Garrappachc

Mój chipset to evergreen - jedyna kolumna z samymi żółtymi i czerwonymi pozycjami :/

Ale kompozycja działa - działa mi awn (jejku, jak dobrze ^^ ), a glxinfo mówi, że wsparcie 3d jest.

```
[garrappachc][~] $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

[garrappachc][~] $ 
```

Jednakowoż,

```
[garrappachc][~] $ glxinfo | grep OpenGL

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.9-devel

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

OpenGL extensions:

[garrappachc][~] $ 
```

Także o compizie mogę na razie pomarzyć ^^

Ale za miesiąc-dwa pewnie coś już ruszy...

----------

## p1c2u

Zmień sobie na zamknięte. Wersja 10.4 beta obsługuje xorg-server 1.7 i będziesz miał compiza.

----------

## Garrappachc

Kaj?

```
[garrappachc][~] $ eix ati-drivers

* x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:  

   (0)   [M](~)8.522-r1[1] [M]8.552-r2 [M](~)8.593 [M](~)8.602[2] [M](~)8.612[2] [M](~)9.5[2]

   (1)   [M](~)8.721 9.9-r2 9.10 9.11 (~)10.1 (~)10.2 (~)10.2[3] (~)10.3

   {acpi debug kernel_linux +modules multilib qt4}

     Homepage:            http://www.ati.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for r600 (HD Series) and newer chipsets

[1] "lordvan" layman/lordvan

[2] "pentoo" layman/pentoo

[3] "sabayon" layman/sabayon

[garrappachc][~] $ 

```

Nie widzę tu 10.4...

----------

## unK

10.4 to 8.721, bo developerzy prowadzą idiotyczną politykę oznaczania wersji beta przez 8.*, zamiast oznaczać je prawidłowo i maskować.

tutaj jest odpowiednio nazwany i działający ebuild dla 10.4_beta. aktualnie jadę na nim i nie ma żadnych problemów.

----------

## Garrappachc

Dzięki, zaraz sprawdzimy.

Ebuilda wrzuciłem do overlaya.

----------

## Garrappachc

Dzięki. Działa ślicznie pięknie. Problem w tym, że lada chwila ma wyjść xorg-server 1.8 ^^

----------

## p1c2u

Podobno ze snapshotem 1.8 też działa, ale tego już nie sprawdzałem.

----------

## Garrappachc

Masz jakiego ebuilda dla xorg-server-1.8?

----------

## p1c2u

tutaj masz instrukcje

----------

